# Looks Like Veto Finally make a Tech MC ("MCT")



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I bought the MCT when It first came out. I too wanted something larger than my MC but smaller than the Tech LC. Id say the MCT is basically a larger MC rather than a small LC. It is identical to the MC but a couple inches taller and with the bells and whistles like tape clip and such. It has too many useless pockets as do many of the Vetos. The 2 inch tall elastic neoprene sleeves and all the bit sleeves are a waste of space in my opinion. Most of us carry some type of plastic bit box for drill and fastener bits. Overall though, the MCT is a nice bag that will hold the majority of tools we use including a small impact or drill in a light weight design.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sburton224 said:


> I bought the MCT when It first came out. I too wanted something larger than my MC but smaller than the Tech LC. Id say the MCT is basically a larger MC rather than a small LC. It is identical to the MC but a couple inches taller and with the bells and whistles like tape clip and such. It has too many useless pockets as do many of the Vetos. The 2 inch tall elastic sleeves and all the bit sleeves are a waste of space in my opinion. Most of us carry some type of plastic bit box for drill and fastener bits. Overall though, the MCT is a nice bag that will hold the majority of tools we use including a small impact or drill in a light weight design.


It all depends on what you use for tools I guess. I have several Vetos and use all the space, pockets, and sleeves. I don't carry a plastic box for bits.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

sburton224 said:


> I bought the MCT when It first came out. I too wanted something larger than my MC but smaller than the Tech LC. Id say the MCT is basically a larger MC rather than a small LC. It is identical to the MC but a couple inches taller and with the bells and whistles like tape clip and such. It has too many useless pockets as do many of the Vetos. The 2 inch tall elastic neoprene sleeves and all the bit sleeves are a waste of space in my opinion. Most of us carry some type of plastic bit box for drill and fastener bits. Overall though, the MCT is a nice bag that will hold the majority of tools we use including a small impact or drill in a light weight design.


Yeah I am the same. I have a little box for bits, a little box for ferrules, wire nuts, stak-ons etc, and a little socket set. I finally ditched the MC because it was too hard to cram that stuff in. The "meter" side should literally have 2 or 3 large pockets and an empty space thats, it. and yeah, individual sleeves for every nut driver bit is useless to me too, would rather keep em in a case. 

Just goes to show different strokes for different folks. I'm sure if they did that, other people would complain there aren't enough pockets. Nice to see them continue to expand their lineup, at any rate. 

I think there's no perfect tool bag which for me is half the fun - if I find it, I will probably be depressed. :laughing:


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Just a side note... Veto is currently running their spring promotion - get a free MB2 bag with the purchase of certain bags, including the MCT. I was able to get them to send me a TP4 instead, since I already had an MB2.

Regarding the box (or not box) for bits, etc, I carry my M12 impact in my Tech Pac, along with 7 hex shank drill bits and some spade bits. The hex shank bits fit perfectly in a old-style (round) Epi-Pen container, which easily fits in the pockets along the center wall of the bag. The new-style containers are oval shaped, and are great for storing spade bits - they're tall enough to fit 6" long bits, and wide enough to fit a 1" spade bit - and they fit just as well in the same pockets. I have two kids allergic to peanuts, so I get a fresh supply of these containers every year.


----------

